# Healthy Snacks for Golden with cancer



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We learned some time ago to have a small bag full of the dogs normal kibble or some other healthy dog kibble the vet recommends with you, when with your dog. Our dogs get rewarded with their own kibble. It is simple and funny how they always* think they are getting the best treat *they have ever had, when I give them a bit of kibble that they eat twice a day. They think it is candy! Try it you will be amazed....


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a recipe but dried beef lung gets a lot of use in our house, is very popular with the dogs, and I think it would make a good biscuit substitute: https://www.amazon.com/K9-Connoisseur-Roasted-Rawhide-Aggressive/dp/B074HGDV7R/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?

Are you familiar with using "pyramid pans" to make dog treats (especially small training treats)? It's a fast way to make a lot of treats quickly, and there should be a ton of recipes on line.

I assume with a dog fighting cancer you are doing a low carb diet? Buying a dehydrator, or just dehydrating meat in a low oven might be one of your healthiest options...


----------



## Dockdiver (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you for your suggestions! They usually will get carrots (until I realized how much sugar they have), apples and peppers all cut up and ready for their rewards when they come in. They run right to the refrigerator for them (wish I was as healthy!) Some times I try to give them something a little drier. Thank you..I did get some of the doggie molds which is why i was looking for something different that I haven't come across. 

Definitely, a low carb diet (which is one of the reasons why she gets minimal kibble and it was changed). I will look into dehydrating some foods. Thank you again


----------



## Christopher K. Sudduth (Nov 3, 2021)

How can I improve my dog's appetite with cancer?


----------



## Dockdiver (Nov 3, 2021)

Christopher K. Sudduth said:


> How can I improve my dog's appetite with cancer?


I can only tell you what works for us. We froze some mixed banana and a little peanut butter. Gave it to her in little snack sizes. Some cooked low fat ground beef or turkey. Chicken didn't interest her because that was her usual meal but may work for you. Found out she would lick some pumpkin (not pie filling) and her yogurt. I tried things that she didn't normally have like cheese.

Hoping the best for your guy!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Christopher K. Sudduth said:


> How can I improve my dog's appetite with cancer?


There are lots of good resources on line that you will find helpful. One of the ones I like best (not just cancer related) is a site called "Dog Aware." I can't link the site here, but Google to get the site and then go to Health>Cancer and look for a link to inappetence. 

When one of my dogs lost his appetite I found that I could almost always get him to eat canned green tripe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good suggestion about the Tripe Pawsnpaca. 

If you use the Forum's search feature, there are multiple threads about Tripe you can read through.


----------

